# SUV 17



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

I have an SUV on order and I would like to order a prop before I get the boat. The boat will have a 40 hp Tohatsu, jack plate, and trim tabs. I am looking for the best overall prop that will allow me to run shallow without blowing out. What are the props I should be looking at to start with?


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2012)

Tiller or remote? Type of jack plate?


----------



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

It will be a tiller with a jacked up jackplate.


----------



## James4302 (Apr 17, 2011)

I have a 06 waterman with a tunnel and I am running a jack forman prop 11" X 11-1/2P cupped 3 blade and only can get 5200 wish I could get more rpm's out of it I am also running a 40 tohatsu TDLI call me if you would like to chat 361-726-5255 I can only run my bob's JP on a 4 before I loose water pressure and grip...


----------



## ranno (Apr 7, 2012)

Like you I have a H.B.  Waterman tunnel, 18' ,60 hp merc.
Jack Forman 3 blade prop (11 3/8 x 12p)  gets me 5500 rpm(exactly) and I can run a Bobs Jack plate on a 6 all day long. I sacrifice a little top end,but, nothing out their can get me across the open bay and back into where I go. Was your prop designed by Jack for that exact boat and tohatsu engine or was this a transfer from one engine to another? Something isn't right and that doesnt make sense!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

See previous post: http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1332617208


----------

